# Lillesden School For Girls Hawkhurst May 2012



## abel101 (May 21, 2012)

Decided it was time to head here, so headed here with DMG15 it was a pleasent sunday explore.
We managed to make our way all around apart from a few rooms, the floors are just so dangerous from the second floor upwards which I later found out... I know people said back in 2011 it was dangerous but now, I am surprised I didnt fall all the way to the concrete below.

Also we experianced a strange explorer who seemed to be following us, the guy had a torch and he must of been following us around, either way we had done enough of Lillesden and decided we should leave when DMG15 had a close encounter with this fellow explorer/strange man.

The history has been done before so onwards with the pictures.

P.S I also noticed some of the graffiti had vanished since 2011 very odd indeed.






P1060427 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060286 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060292 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060299 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060302 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060317 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060323 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060339 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060331 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060293 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060343 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060354 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060363 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060366 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060368 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060372 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060395 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060383 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060411 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060405 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060407 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060430 by Abel History, on Flickr




P1060319a by Abel History, on Flickr


----------



## Priority 7 (May 21, 2012)

Poor ol' place seems to be going downhill faster every time I see it  nice work though on getting in and out without injury it is a death trap. The strange bloke may have been the self appointed secca lol....was he an angry individual, there is a video somewhere of someone being accosted by him and while he remonstrates with them a second group of unrelated explores exit the grounds right behind him lol (May have been a photo but pretty sure it was a video)


----------



## abel101 (May 22, 2012)

we didnt hang around to check, we was at the top of lillesden and we saw a torch being shown in our direction, so we stood in silence like easy prey, then we saw the torch again and made our way down the stairs, I heard doors slamming above us as we waiting at the bottom, then as I was taking some photos of the graffiti, DMG15 walked off down a corridor and soon came running back towards me, apparently the guy had made his way quickly down from the top of lillesden, and walked out of a room and was looking to the right as DMG15 was to his left.
Maybe it was a close call, but according to DMG15, the was wearing a smart jumper clean shaven not a tramp by any means lol
& thanks for looking


----------



## KingRat (May 22, 2012)

Nice set of snaps there, thanks.


----------



## abel101 (May 22, 2012)

thanks alot, I think I took over 200 photos in total


----------



## KingRat (May 22, 2012)

abel101 said:


> thanks alot, I think I took over 200 photos in total



I know that feeling, it's one of those places where everything is a photo opportunity!!


----------



## abel101 (May 22, 2012)

yep indeed it is , I did three explores on this day, this place was my first so imagine my poor camera having over 500 pictures of places by the time I got home, but this place literally filled my memory up haha!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 22, 2012)

Another significant building going to ruin,great photos.


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 22, 2012)

abel101 said:


> P1060343 by Abel History, on Flickr




I'm really not a fan of grafitti, I see it at vandalism and generally try to ignore and look past it, but I really like that one with the '3D' effect...


----------



## flyboys90 (May 22, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> I'm really not a fan of grafitti, I see it at vandalism and generally try to ignore and look past it, but I really like that one with the '3D' effect...



Have you noticed how many fireplaces are missing from most of the building reports on DP?


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 22, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Have you noticed how many fireplaces are missing from most of the building reports on DP?



Yes, most are


----------



## TeeJF (May 22, 2012)

It's lovely to see the old girl soldiering on. She went under the hammer recently or so I heard, but it doesn't look like it sold. 

Thanks for bringing back some great memories from our explore there last summer.


----------



## mookster (May 22, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Yes, most are



After it closed the fireplaces were all ripped out unprofessionally rendering them broken and useless, it's a really sorry tale from start to finish after it closed


----------



## abel101 (May 22, 2012)

I think I remember seeing a for sale sign still up? I will have to confirm with DMG15 either that or im seeing things 
thanks for the comments and looking guys!


----------



## megaangelic (May 22, 2012)

I like the graffiti... especially the 3d-ish one, when I first glanced I thought it was pipework hanging off... 

The dotted singers face is good too...

Although not a patch on the pictures in the Doel- Beligum report...


----------



## mookster (May 22, 2012)

abel101 said:


> I think I remember seeing a for sale sign still up? I will have to confirm with DMG15 either that or im seeing things
> thanks for the comments and looking guys!



It was put up for auction recently although I don't know what came of it


----------



## abel101 (May 22, 2012)

i swear it had a sale or sold sign somewhere near the road, I will have to check this out abit more 
thanks for looking


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 24, 2012)

Beautiful place! I hope its bought and restorated to its full glory, would be extremely sad to see this one go. Great pics thanks


----------



## Maddie220790 (May 25, 2012)

Fabulous photographs! Loving the 'forgotten' one!


----------



## abel101 (May 25, 2012)

thanks alot for the comments and looking people!


----------



## the kwan (May 25, 2012)

This is lovely, looks like you had a good mooch and the pool looked fun...nice shots.


----------



## abel101 (May 25, 2012)

yep spent a few hours around the place, brilliant explore wouldnt risk doing it again though haha!
thanks for looking


----------



## abel101 (Jun 7, 2012)

The planning for fourteen self contained flats and ten/eleven houses has been withdrawn, this property is still on the market.
Good news for anyone wanting to explore


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 7, 2012)

Been there twice now I think and second visit we got to the top...think Mookster and I went  Floors were bad really bad a year on I wouldn't even dare...I would love to snap the place up and refurb it to former glory sadly no cash  I reckon it would cost you more to do it up than it would to buy it to start with. Probably have to gut the place and put new floors in but that being said it opens a world of possibilities to anyone with the funds...


----------



## abel101 (Jun 7, 2012)

yeah its like most places, it will cost more to do the place than to buy it, same as FH Manor/Potters.
The floors were the worst I have to admit, especially when your leg goes through and the rest doesnt lol
that being said though the whole place is amazing! and my camera certainly enjoyed capturing this place


----------

